# A Few Pics From Our Carving Competition....



## Dave Hadden (Jul 10, 2012)

Stopped by at the Willow Point carving competition site and quickly took a few pics.
Sorry for poor quality but I was in a hurry.

Take care.


----------



## les-or-more (Jul 10, 2012)

Next time slow down and enjoy the scenery and get us better pics, I guess these will have to do till the Geritol wears off! Thanks for sharing Dave:msp_tongue:


----------

